# Bridle Trails State Park in Bellevue, WA



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

For being in the city Bridle Trails is really nice. When I talked with the ranger she said there were over 28 miles of trails (I rode every trail I found that day and only did 23 though) . Talk about well maintained trails! They had a maint. crew out that was weed eating AND leaf blowing the trails! Wow.

Still having trouble loading pics here. I need to download smaller image sizes. Blah. 

All in all this was a great ride more details, trailmap, video, driving directions, of course many pics here:
Bridle Trails State Park in Bellevue Washington
Check out the video with the horse eating leaf blower 30 seconds in!

BTW - LT and I rode in our first mounted orienteering comp on Sunday. We came in 3rd!

Cheers


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I loved riding there when I lived in Bellevue! Fantastic place!


----------



## Maynme (May 15, 2009)

Ohhh, I’m jealous! My sister lives in Bellevue. I wish it wasn’t so far away I would ride May there all the time!!!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Here's a couple pics of Lt and Bridle trails


----------

